# Alternative to milk crate?



## kayak_fish (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi fellas,
Saw this and thought it might of some interest. I am currently trying to work out the best 'milk crate' type set up to store tackle and rods out of the way etc. Came across this - all the tackle storage you would need and 2 rod holders...
http://www.wfosportfishing.com/offshoredetails2.htm
Might be a pretty good solution

KF


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Not sure the rod holder setup would be to useful on the kayak, it looks well made but I think the milk crate might still be a bit more yak friendly.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

It looks good, but I love how you can just hose down a crate!!


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I think I might have OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder), and I clean down everything after a trip pretty thoroughly. The water coming up through the rear scupper holes, or over the sides, would get through the bag in question, and I would spend more time cleaning down all the stuff in the bag and the bag itself.
I'm sick - help me.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Any tips on where one might source a milk crate from?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Middle of the night in an alley behind a milkbar.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Similar crates, though not specifically milk crates can be got legally from hardware superstores

+


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

What?? Obtain a milk "type" crate legally?? 
Never heard of such crazy talk!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i love the coffee cup holder on top.

only problem is where does the cappucino maker plug in???


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Guys: I am still looking at bringing a few of the Crate Mate Jr into Oz. The manufacture is now having a special plastic snap together crate made that will be part of the package. Will not be available until July and the estimated Oz price to you guys will be about $75-$85. Price to me will depend on how many I bring in. So again, if anyone is interested let me know


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

AdrianK said:


> Similar crates, though not specifically milk crates can be got legally from hardware superstores
> 
> +


thats so un-australian......


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Better than a milk crate if you can find one........The crates that chicken processors use. They are a bit longer (rectangular) and drain very nicely too.
An orphan crate was dumped on my doorstep. Its handles had been cut off by a wicked angle grinder, and similarly the owners name had also been obfuscated. I took the poor little waif into my heart, and gave it multiple 40mm PVC grafts. I reckon Andybear Indiana fried chicken has a nice ring to it. We are not amused by any implications/accusations of putting herbs and spices on our small furry felines.........it never happened and I got proof!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Who would want that much tackle and gear on a kayak anyway?

The weight would be a serious factor in destabilizing your kayak

You'd never use that many lures in one trip - so why bother taking them?

I personally take a small box of HB's - and a larger box with my R2S Arrow Squid, Bombers and some bigger HB's.

Other than that my SP's are in a pocket on my PFD - as with my knife, pliers and gripper.


----------

